# Blank pages from Excel



## Ankle Jake (Sep 7, 2011)

My printer only chucks out completely blank pages when I try to print from MS Office X for MAC. I've updated the driver; checked ink levels; printed - successfully - a test page; printed from Word, PDF and web documents - again successfully! 
:4-dontkno Please can someone else out there tell me what else to try? Many thanks in anticipation. :wave:


----------



## firsttime (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm having the exact same issue and its driving me mad.

Today I'm saving the excel files I need to print as PDFs to my desktop so I can print them and delete them.

I've been trying for months with no fix found online.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When it prints the blank pages, are they in addition to the pages you want, or instead of the pages you want?


----------

